# Music



## Ventricity (Mar 30, 2009)

since the theme is emotional music, i just love "downtown train" by tom waits. it's love between two strangers, real love, but it will never be fulfilled. and the pumping beat is erotic


----------



## Feeding A Mood (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm into all types of music from classic rock, Chopin, Dubstep, Electro House and other types of Electronica. I usually try to listen to music that is uplifting or gives me some kind of good energy.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> What music/song brings out the deepest emotions in you?


I'd say I respond to sadder music much more, happy music seems to have a ceiling effect like it can only go so high but going low seems bottomless. Happy tears don't really seem like the reason that crying is meant for but sad tears just feel right and I don't mind that.. I find a strange sense of comfort in it. Someone mentioned nirvana.. not really my cup of tea but there is a quote "I miss the comfort in being sad", I like that. I'm drawn more to melancholy feelings as it just feels more like home.

the most affecting album I can think of right now is *Tom McRae - Tom McRae (2000)* especially the track 'untitled' which I'm currently collecting stock footage to make a video for... it's singer/songwriter style but just so brutally honest.


----------



## Manekineko (Dec 24, 2009)

It's impossible to say what exactly.

Guess music with lyrics i can relate to/ or lyrics that are similiar to current mood.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I have way too many. I may post more later.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

Hm, I like a lot of different music, and a lot of stuff brings out my deeper emotions...Here are some examples of things that really do I guess.

I dunno why things like this do, but they do o.o


----------



## Feeding A Mood (Jul 13, 2011)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> I'd say I respond to sadder music much more, happy music seems to have a ceiling effect like it can only go so high but going low seems bottomless. Happy tears don't really seem like the reason that crying is meant for but sad tears just feel right and I don't mind that.. I find a strange sense of comfort in it. Someone mentioned nirvana.. not really my cup of tea but there is a quote "I miss the comfort in being sad", I like that. I'm drawn more to melancholy feelings as it just feels more like home.
> 
> the most affecting album I can think of right now is *Tom McRae - Tom McRae (2000)* especially the track 'untitled' which I'm currently collecting stock footage to make a video for... it's singer/songwriter style but just so brutally honest.
> 
> I am a fan of a good amount of "sad" music, and I do get how intoxicatingly deep one can get into the sweet melancholy of it all. I used to listen to a lot of deeply moody music, but right now I find that I like to keep positive thoughts in my mind and sometimes those songs get me into a more passive state, and I prefer to listen to songs that inspire me or have something motivating in the lyrics. But like anything in life, "Variety is the spice of life."


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Feeding A Mood said:


> But like anything in life, "Variety is the spice of life."


Totally agree but I was answering the question of the thread, I do love happy up lifting music as well.. can't go past a bit of eurovision!!! xP


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

Five of my favourites


----------



## Feeding A Mood (Jul 13, 2011)

Moon Pix said:


> Five of my favourites
> 
> I liked Cat Power and Brian Eno tracks. Thanks


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

Stay Gold by Stevie Wonder really brings out emotion in me because it makes me think of The Outsiders and my life pretty deeply. Also Breathe by Anna Nalick and a lot of Jon foreman songs.


----------



## BlueCherokee (Jul 12, 2011)

Road to Joy by Bright Eyes
Hide & Seek by Imogen Heap
Hear You Me by Jimmy Eat World
Bright Lights by Matchbox Twenty
Father's Son by Tori Amos. . . there are probably more. Music is amazing that way <3


----------



## atum (Jul 11, 2011)

The musics of avril lavigne and linkin park


----------

